# sigh...



## jester47 (Apr 27, 2005)

Flumph.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 27, 2005)

Triapheg.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Poot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2005)

Twang.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 27, 2005)

mmmm.....beeer


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 27, 2005)

DUH...


----------



## Torm (Apr 27, 2005)

*GRONK!!!!*


----------



## jonesy (Apr 27, 2005)

Nu-uh. Huh? Naah.


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 27, 2005)

Smeg!


----------



## Krieg (Apr 27, 2005)

fnord


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 27, 2005)

Fjord


----------



## Belen (Apr 27, 2005)

*Monkey poo?*


----------



## Joker (Apr 27, 2005)

Streisand!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 27, 2005)

Zounds!


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 27, 2005)

Sne...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 27, 2005)

FREK!


----------



## Jesus_marley (Apr 27, 2005)

Gah ZEEEE BO!


----------



## Nifft (Apr 27, 2005)

Gleep?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 27, 2005)

BONK


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2005)

Chud.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 27, 2005)

Pow!


----------



## devilish (Apr 27, 2005)

Narf!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 27, 2005)

Baahahahahahahahawaa


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 27, 2005)

Woozle!


----------



## JimAde (Apr 27, 2005)

Fortebus


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Apr 27, 2005)

Donkey!


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 27, 2005)

gleep


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 27, 2005)

fnarf


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 27, 2005)

*ack!*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 27, 2005)

Fubar


----------



## Pozatronic (Apr 27, 2005)

Monkeyshines, I guess.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 27, 2005)

Kaput


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Zot.



Spoiler



This is the coolest thread evar


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 27, 2005)

Fwip!


----------



## megamania (Apr 27, 2005)

oh my stars and garters!


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 27, 2005)

Greep, Gribble, Gronk!


----------



## Torm (Apr 27, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Greep, Gribble, Gronk!



I say, old chap! I already did "Gronk." Quite loudly, too.  

TARNATION!


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 27, 2005)

Lemon curry.


----------



## Brain (Apr 27, 2005)

taint


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 27, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I say, old chap! I already did "Gronk." Quite loudly, too.
> 
> TARNATION!




Yes, but Greep Gribble Gronk all together is a particular reference.  Not an attempt to tread on your toes in any manner.   

KERFLUFFLE!


----------



## jonesy (Apr 27, 2005)

It's alive, Jim! Alive! Bwuahahaaa!


----------



## Torm (Apr 27, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Yes, but Greep Gribble Gronk all together is a particular reference.



Well.... okay....I guess.  

REBERCYCLE!


----------



## Torm (Apr 27, 2005)

SHAZAM!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 27, 2005)

DOH!


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 27, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Well.... okay....I guess.
> 
> REBERCYCLE!




It's from a Calvin and Hobbes comic.  And I'll leave it at that.

VOGON!


----------



## Xath (Apr 27, 2005)

Frell


----------



## Goblyn (Apr 27, 2005)

Snu!


----------



## jeffh (Apr 28, 2005)

SKRONK!


P.S.  Snoog!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

>



SHIZA!
ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 28, 2005)

FART


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Vibra.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 28, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> FART




<Gag>


----------



## Krieg (Apr 28, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> <Gag>




Spoon


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Spoon



 Are you spooning with CL?


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Spoon



 Bard


----------



## Xath (Apr 28, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Bard




Ick


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 28, 2005)

meep-er-ooo!


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Apr 28, 2005)

Open sesame?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you spooning with CL?


----------



## Krieg (Apr 28, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

>




Seconded


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 28, 2005)

POO


----------



## kyloss (Apr 28, 2005)

ratzafratzafrikinfrakin


----------



## Goblyn (Apr 28, 2005)

wrinkle small-skin? ranting milk slim? ruffled snake trim?

hmm...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 28, 2005)

Hidi Ho


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Snarf, Snarf


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 28, 2005)

Jeepers


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 28, 2005)

Fnord.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 28, 2005)

Tada


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 28, 2005)

Thwack!


----------



## Krieg (Apr 29, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Fnord.




Copycat


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 29, 2005)

Albatross.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 29, 2005)

WACK


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 29, 2005)

MEEP


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Squirk.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 29, 2005)

Baucus


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Shakayla.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 29, 2005)

BOOM shakalakalaka BOOM shakalakalaka BOOM!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 29, 2005)

Yodelihu!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Apr 29, 2005)

Take that!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 29, 2005)




----------

